# Angeln Ägypten, Rotes Meer



## Sam lare (21. Dezember 2013)

Hi Boardies,
Ich Flieg nach Weihnachten mit meiner Familie nach Ägypten, genauer Hurghada, am Roten Meer. Der Urlaub, soll zwar kein Angelurlaub werden, allerdings kann ich vielleicht trotzdem ein Tag vom Boot angeln. Ich hoffe in dem Ort El Gouna wird man da spontan etwas finden. Nun ist meine Frage, was ich für Kunstköder mitnehmen soll, und ob es da meine "Norwegenpilker" auch tun?
Also in den meisten Videos wird an den Jigs ein Einzelhaken oben, also beim Auge montiert. Ist das sinnvoll oder kann man weiterhin wie gewohnt mit Drilling Fischen ?

Liebe Grüße und Vielen Dank
Und natürlich schonmal frohe Weihnachten
Sam


----------



## Jensfreak (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angeln Ägypten, Rotes Meer*

Also wir waren damals ne tour raus und hatten n streamer mit nem haken beim trolling draussen , thunfische gingen darauf ganz gut. später hatten wir am riff angehalten und der Bootsmann hatte die fiesche ausgenommen und die Eingeweide ins wasser geworfen , und es ging schlag auf schlag mit schönen Riffbarschen...... eigendlich brauchst nur schnur und etwas was sich unter wasser bewegt  also sage ich mal ja du kannstdeine Köder mitnehmen Gruss


----------

